# RE Napa Century



## eha (Sep 21, 2005)

I am interested in riding the Napa Century? Any thoughts - is it a good ride? Is it a challenge or a crusher? I have ridden a number of centuries and am looking for a new ride. 
Thanx for for your comments.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

eha said:


> I am interested in riding the Napa Century? Any thoughts - is it a good ride? Is it a challenge or a crusher? I have ridden a number of centuries and am looking for a new ride.
> Thanx for for your comments.


Do you mean the Tour of Napa Valley?
http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/tour.htm

I really enjoyed doing the century last year and if it works out will do it again. Nice course with two decent climbs-Mt. Veeder and Ink Grade. Great setting around the wine grapes and the Pope Valley.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

*Challenging crusher*

for me anyway. The climbs aren't so bad, but 100 hilly miles in the heat crushes me. It is a fantastic ride and I would recommend it to any century rider. The support is great and the rest stops are some of the best in the state (more homemade baked goods than you'd know what to do with) and the post ride BBQ... well I just wanted to say that.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Great roads and support; great climbs and pacelines. did it last year and I think the temps swung from about 50 to 105. Rode a 52/42, 12-24 and strained my left knee. Lower gears would have been better. make sure to reserve some energy for the headwind on Silverado Trail in the last 15-20 miles.


----------

